

The PhD Comics creator was detained in the UK for being a cartoonist? - mark_h
http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1243

======
RiderOfGiraffes
So he earns a living as a cartoonist. Because of that he's invited to give
talks. He gets money for these talks. How is this not working?

I can just imagine doing the same in the USA. Not.

Not so long ago when my wife (British) and I (Australian) went to Melbourne
she was invited to give a lecture related to her work. The advice we were
given was - accept no money at all, even for expenses.

If he didn't bother to check on these things then I have very little sympathy.
The other countries almost certainly have similar conditions, and mostly
things are fine if you check in advance.

------
dtf
If he's receiving payment for those lectures, he may need a work visa. They're
pretty strict about that stuff at the border.

------
philwelch
Maybe they were afraid he would draw a cartoon of Muhammad and cause an
international incident. No, on second thought the work visa theory makes more
sense.

